# Strawberry pinnacles



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there camping down in the Strawberry pinnacle area? Campground or primitive? Nothing huge tacoma/camper set up thanks stevo


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

There is no camping on the state owned portion. There is some type of private campground near the actual pinnacles but I've never stayed there. I have camped up the timber canyon road (forest service) but the road can be a bit rough for a trailer. Most trips out there, we will usually stay at Currant Creek or Strawberry and hit the pinnacles for a day trip.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Camelot is the campground out there. they have little cabins you can rent and camping spots as well.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks! It was Camelot I remember, but, it had been years. Thanks again.


----------

